# Remi 5 months old



## remingtonbull (Oct 18, 2012)

Just thought id post a couple pics of my dog Remi (Remington). She's a pit mixed with what we think is mastiff and maybe some share pei and her coat is brindle. She just turned 5 months recently and she weighs about 45 pounds, is that too light?

Thanks for looking

Her at about 3 months sitting next to a black lab


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cute pup, welcome to the forum


----------



## remingtonbull (Oct 18, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Cute pup!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

